# Smoked Venison Shoulder...self serve style?



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm behind in my posting here on the forum..... This was a smoke from Saturday....

I inserted garlic cloves into the slits in the shoulder, marinaded it overnight in a mixture of onions, jalapenos, rosemary and Moore's marinade. ( this was my first time to try Moores).




then draped with bacon and smoked in my drum with a small bit of mesquite...



Added onions, jalapenos and I just had to smoke some spam too. :)



Heated some tortillas...



set up my fancy eating table....



and let friends serve themselves....





we drank a few cold ones and snacked while the sun set... 





It was a nice evening. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks for looking!


----------



## redneckchef (Dec 15, 2009)

thats looks greats  if i can im going to get down to my s.i.ls place just south of wichita hopefully she can do me something close to that     makes my mouth water just looking   cant wait


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 15, 2009)

Fantastic looking fajita style feast! (man, I sound like Daffy Duck when I say that out loud).


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks redneckchef and mulepackin!!
Redneckchef, there are some great deer in your sil's area.. nice big ones. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mulepackin.... lol that made me laugh! lol  Thanks!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok  ...  ya got me "drolling" on my keyboard again.  Looks great  ...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

Now thats real eating there Jeanie. You never stop amasing me with your food and your photograhic skills. The food looks awesome and the sun set look cool also. Great job on both.


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 15, 2009)

That meat looks great.  So many people overcook their deer for one reason or another and yours at light-med-rare is perfect!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 15, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm, nothin like smoked venison to fill the belly. Looks fantastic!!!

I love that shot of the sunset. But I have a question. To the right of the sun I see a little figure, barely noticable.
Is that a coyote watching you?????


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 15, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Bravo, Great job. You got me wanting to cook that deer I killed last weekend, But I promised the wife I would wait and cook it for Christmas.

Thanks for sharing
[/font]


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Now that looks like some good eating...What did you think of the Moore's marinade?  Always see it in the store and wandered about it.  Awesome job


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW!  What a life!..............I envy you..........looks like you have a great place there.

Take care,  John


----------



## 9manfan (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice, great pic's also,,,,


----------



## chefrob (Dec 15, 2009)

i like the food and the style it was served!


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Great looking shoulder Jeanie.  I like the table too.


----------



## placebo (Dec 15, 2009)

You have a unique way of presenting your qview that makes me feel like I am there too! Another exquisite meal Jeanie!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody, it was a nice evening. :)


That is a windmill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





John, thank you for that.. I do like it out here. :)

 Hey Scott!! I had a CL or two too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff, it's good to see you again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hope all is well in CA. :)


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 15, 2009)

Shhhhhhhh... That's really not a windmill up there.. That's me , stalking her.... But shhhh   Don't tell her


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Mike!! I thought I saw it move a time or two!


----------



## kamhillbilly (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice looking roast Jeanie , I'll have to do up some moose and deer when the cold snap breaks ( -25c plus its been windy) but again thats some great looking eats!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

That had to be one delicious meal!
Forgot where you were from and had to check, and yup...those pics are definitely Oklahoma territory.  great pics!


----------



## big game cook (Dec 17, 2009)

looks great. wish i was there. also i have a knife exactly like the one in the roast. lol. a schrade i believe isnt it.?


----------



## tell you what bbq (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while..and FORGOT what I'm missin'!!!

Dang...been sittin' in trees too long lookin' for LIVE DEER...forgot HOW GOOD the DEAD ONES ARE!!!!

A cooler full of beer...and friends..nuthin' better.  

WHEN am I invited!!?? I'll let you sit here in the 19 degree New York WIND!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Kamhillbilly, sure sounds cold up your way! Can't wait to see your venison cooks. :)

Thank you Fire it  up. Not much out here but I like it. :)

Big Game, thanks for the kind words. It is a schrade. I love Old Timer knives and shrade blades. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tell You What BBQ, you're welcome here anytime. I think I'll pass on the cold NY wind though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good luck with your hunting! Thanks!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks Great as Usual Jeanie...


----------



## wvtommy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## woodcutter (Mar 1, 2014)

I was searching some venison recipes and came across this older thread. I could dig into that hunk of deer!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 3, 2014)

How fantastic!!! And the scenery was beautiful too! Great job!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

